# Steinhatchee Keaton reports?



## bhdawgs (Dec 17, 2015)

Thinking about heading down for an early week overnight trip next week as the temps look favorable... Anybody got any reports?   Are the trout on the flats still, or should I focus on the creeks?


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Dec 27, 2015)

*maybe*



bhdawgs said:


> Thinking about heading down for an early week overnight trip next week as the temps look favorable... Anybody got any reports?   Are the trout on the flats still, or should I focus on the creeks?



call or text me  I might go


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 27, 2015)

I want to make a trip down this week but all that water will probably make it down before I do. Blackshear looks horrible right now.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Dec 28, 2015)

Caught em Saturday down around Bowlegs south of Steinhatchee


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 28, 2015)

They were slow at Aucilla Saturday.  Caught maybe 10 trout, 4 keepers. 1 red keeper. In the creeks

Son and friend limited out Spring Warrior Sunday.


----------

